# 2018 Australia PR first draw date



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

Hello Friends, 

I would like to know when is the first draw date of 2018 Australia PR cycle. Basically I have received an invitation for PR under 190 subclass and got to apply for visa within 60 days(from today), but I don't want to miss 189 if there would be a chance of getting an invitation. My occupation code is "software engineer" and have 70 points(189) in skill select. Now I am in a dilemma whether I should wait until the first draw or go ahead and apply for PR under 190.

Thanks


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

andyaakp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I would like to know when is the first draw date of 2018 Australia PR cycle. Basically I have received an invitation for PR under 190 subclass and got to apply for visa within 60 days(from today), but I don't want to miss 189 if there would be a chance of getting an invitation. My occupation code is "software engineer" and have 70 points(189) in skill select. Now I am in a dilemma whether I should wait until the first draw or go ahead and apply for PR under 190.
> 
> Thanks



For states like NSW you need to apply within 14 days. Check these facts before you take a call. 2018 immigration decision is not yet open for public. I would strongly suggest you to proceed with your application. Besides, no invite should go waste. There are many deserving aspirants waiting patiently for an invite!


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

With 70 points, Software Engineer for 189 subclass, I guess if you prefer to have options to move around, wait until July/August. It is highly likely that you'll get invitation in 2-3 rounds after 1st July. So, it will be just 3-4 more months max.

If you think you will move to to NSW anyway, go ahead and apply for 190 now.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

akalisavn said:


> With 70 points, Software Engineer for 189 subclass, I guess if you prefer to have options to move around, wait until July/August. It is highly likely that you'll get invitation in 2-3 rounds after 1st July. So, it will be just 3-4 more months max.
> 
> If you think you will move to to NSW anyway, go ahead and apply for 190 now.




Sure that will be a nice option to consider. 

One quick question, How sure are you about the opening up of immigration options for year 2018? I think it is the case of "A bird in hand is worth two in the bush".


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

But based on the information I read around on this forum, and by looking at data on myimmitracker.com. I would say that most people will have 60,65 on 189. Thus, with 70, you are very likely to be invited in the 2nd round. which is around end of July or August.

If you decide to wait now, you still can re-apply to 190 later. All you will lose is $300 paid.

I'm not totally sure only to be honest. There is a chance that in the 3-4 month period from April to July, there's suddenly a huge number of people got their higher english score and increase their points from 60-65 to 70-75. If that happens, you might have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

akalisavn said:


> But based on the information I read around on this forum, and by looking at data on myimmitracker.com. I would say that most people will have 60,65 on 189. Thus, with 70, you are very likely to be invited in the 2nd round. which is around end of July or August.
> 
> If you decide to wait now, you still can re-apply to 190 later. All you will lose is $300 paid.
> 
> I'm not totally sure only to be honest. There is a chance that in the 3-4 month period from April to July, there's suddenly a huge number of people got their higher english score and increase their points from 60-65 to 70-75. If that happens, you might have to wait a bit longer.




Look the news for immigration policies for year 2018 is not yet declared. If you are coming at a point wherein the immigration policy currently in place will hold true for next year as well. Who knows what their policies might be?

Hopefully, they won"t be any major changes that will impact all of us. Based on your assumption that it will be open, the OP has a fair chance of an invite for 189.

Question is would the wait be worth the risk?


----------

